# Finally Got One



## TriggerHappyJake (Feb 13, 2016)

Always wanted a fox squirrel and finally got one. Made it even better that I was with some good friends when I got him.


----------



## donald-f (Feb 13, 2016)

What are you going to do with it?


----------



## Bobby Linton (Feb 13, 2016)

Nice one.  I have only shot two in my fourty years. The first one was at dusk at a long distance.  I didn't realize what I had shot until I heard it hit the ground!


----------



## Bobby Linton (Feb 13, 2016)

donald-f said:


> What are you going to do with it?



I just ate mine. Best reason to take any game if you ask me. They are great! Pic would be better if the prize wasn't striking a road kill pose though. (Just kidding) I have a similar pic of me with my first one.


----------



## TrailBlazer999 (Feb 14, 2016)

Grats.


----------



## donald-f (Feb 14, 2016)

Bobby Linton said:


> I just ate mine. Best reason to take any game if you ask me. They are great! Pic would be better if the prize wasn't striking a road kill pose though. (Just kidding) I have a similar pic of me with my first one.



The greys are better eating. The fox squirrels are few and far between so I will not kill one unless I plan to have it mounted.
I do not want to start a argument about this, It is just my thoughts on the subject.


----------



## Uptonongood (Feb 14, 2016)

Excellent on all counts!  What is your shooting iron?  It looks like a model 42 or other Winchester.


----------



## TriggerHappyJake (Feb 14, 2016)

Uptonongood said:


> Excellent on all counts!  What is your shooting iron?  It looks like a model 42 or other Winchester.


It is a Mossberg 500 20 gauge. It has been in my family for years. My grandpa killed just about every rabbit that lived in middle Georgia with it and I killed my first deer with it.


----------



## injun joe (Feb 14, 2016)

Good job!
That's a beauty.


----------



## Uptonongood (Feb 14, 2016)

RussandJake191 said:


> It is a Mossberg 500 20 gauge. It has been in my family for years. My grandpa killed just about every rabbit that lived in middle Georgia with it and I killed my first deer with it.



Well, that makes yur trophy that much sweeter!  Congrats!


----------



## Toney Graham (Feb 16, 2016)

I have hunted a prpperty in Worth County for the last 13 years. I see from 6 to 10 different fox squirrels every year. I love watching them. I have only shot one it was a black one and got it mounted.


----------



## foxwatcher (Feb 16, 2016)

donald-f said:


> The greys are better eating. The fox squirrels are few and far between so I will not kill one unless I plan to have it mounted.
> I do not want to start a argument about this, It is just my thoughts on the subject.



I'm with you. I grew up hunting in another part of GA and NEVER saw one, but always heard about them. At my place in Meriwether, we have them in all colors- solid black, blonde, even reddish. I have had so many opportunities but refuse. Kudos to the OP though, you sure look happy!


----------



## Beagler282 (Feb 17, 2016)

Congrats on a beautiful squirrel. I have a black one mounted along with two grey and looking for a white one. They are certainly beautiful creatures.


----------

